# What was your favorite gift as a kid?



## making_art (Dec 23, 2014)

Christmas, birthday etc.

Mine was a bike with a banana seat and high handle bars when I was 12 for my birthday. Freedom! I was gone for the rest of the summer from after breakfast until supper.


----------



## GDPR (Dec 23, 2014)

My favorite was a Mrs.Beasley doll.I don't remember getting it,but I am assuming it was a Christmas gift,and I loved that doll.

I used to tell her everything,and as a kid I believed that she was getting larger from all the secrets I was telling her and worried that one day she would be so full of them she would burst open.


----------



## Retired (Dec 23, 2014)

I can't say I recall a particular Christmas gift I received as a child, probably too far back to remember....on the other hand the most memorable Christmas was the one my father revealed to me he was really the on dressed up as Santa Claus.

I remember wondering about it before that particular Christmas, asking my parents and resisting the teasing of my playmates that I still believed in Santa Claus.

Lets see..that would have been in my early twenties.....mg:


----------



## GDPR (Dec 23, 2014)

Steve,you made me start thinking about when I began to doubt Santa was real.

I went to see him in a department store and he asked me if I was a boy or girl.At the time,I didn't want to be seen as a girl because of what went along with being one,and it really upset me that he had to ask.He was Santa,he was supposed to know everything,and I doubted his existence after that.


----------



## Retired (Dec 23, 2014)

Sounds like it was a dumb Santa (assistant)...:sad:, LIT...or at least one who was poorly trained.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 23, 2014)

Probably my first 12-string guitar.


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 23, 2014)

It was an old Portable record player and two records sent to both my twin and myself  we played those two records over and  over  and a doll a very spec doll


----------



## gooblax (Dec 23, 2014)

As an actual kid, my favourite gift was the Nintendo 64 that my brother and I were given for Christmas.
Favourite present ever is a toss up between my own PC for my 17th birthday, or the electric guitar for my 18th.


----------



## OtterB (Dec 24, 2014)

I would have to say a train set complete with a table and little town my Dad made. It was big, about the size of a pool table, so my Mom and Dad went to great lengths to hide it from me including telling me not to go down to the basement at certain times (obviously when Dad was working on it).  About a 3 weeks before Christmas I had forgotten about this and got partway down the stairs and saw this big green table with a track going around and realized I wasn't supposed to see it so I quickly went back upstairs before anyone noticed. So I had to look surprised on Christmas morning when I opened the boxes with all the train cars with my Mom and Dad saying, "Oh where would there be a place to play with this nice train set??"  I had many an hour over the years watching them go round and round and through the little town and stopping at the station or the grain silo. I tried to set it all up again for my son but we couldn't get it working after 30 years in storage.


----------



## PrincessX (Dec 26, 2014)

A Collie dog. Her name was Lassy and I loved her unconditionally. She was hiding under the table cover in our dining room on the very first day she arrived. My father got her from a friend of him. She was my very first dog. My mom took her away from me and gave her to the previous owner less than a year after, since she pulled me and I twisted an ankle and got a bleeding knee. That was the saddest day ever in my childhood. They did not allow me to visit her, just updated me that she was well and playing with her sister. She brought me a lot of joy the year I had her. I was 12.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 26, 2014)

A sad story but nonetheless a significant connection for you however short. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired (Dec 26, 2014)

PrincessX said:


> A Collie dog. ........ My mom took her away from me .....That was the saddest day ever in my childhood. .... She brought me a lot of joy the year I had her. I was 12.



It seems that parents, at times, forget their child is a person with feelings and emotions that are even more deeply hurt by unexpected turns of events, especially those initiated by the parent, themself.

I suppose whether it applies to a first pet or a first relationship in a first love, that we feel profoundly deep heartache because these are our first encounters we have with these experiences and emotions during our growing up years.

Sadly some parents are just not tuned into the needs of their child during those times.  I guess they forgot what it may have been like for them during their own childhood.


----------



## heatherly (Dec 28, 2014)

What an interesting thread. When I was 5 I remember getting a Amosandra baby doll. It seems strange now to think that my parents got it for me since we are white. But I will never forget that doll and wish I still had it. And when I was older I got an Uncle Remus record. The impact it had on me is that whenever I see a black man with a white beard, I think of how kind Uncle Remus was and wish he were my uncle.

---------- Post Merged at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 04:16 PM ----------

This made me cry.





			
				PrincessX said:
			
		

> "A Collie dog. Her name was Lassy and I loved her unconditionally. She was hiding under the table cover in our dining room on the very first day she arrived. My father got her from a friend of him. She was my very first dog. My mom took her away from me and gave her to the previous owner less than a year after, since she pulled me and I twisted an ankle and got a bleeding knee. That was the saddest day ever in my childhood. They did not allow me to visit her, just updated me that she was well and playing with her sister. She brought me a lot of joy the year I had her. I was 12."



I had a dog that I found, an aussie I name Freckles. Because she was a female my sister dumped her. She came back and was excited to see me, so my sister dumped her further away. Never saw her again.


----------



## making_art (Dec 28, 2014)

PrincessX , so sad your dog was taken away and you couldn't visit her. Overprotective parenting gone wrong.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessX (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks making art 
 I  got a guinea pig months after this incident. The guinea pig managed to get out of her box and start eating the edge of a dresser (I must have been like 12 or 13) and my mother gave her away on the next day without telling me anything, to a person, who did not know how to care for a guinea pig. The guinea pig died shortly after, presumably due to overeating of wrong foods (this is what a relative told me). The guinea pig was originally not even living in the house, but in a basement room that was inhabitable. The Collie, Lassy, that I had before the guinea pig, had a large furnished dog's house with some heating in the backyard. My father and I spent a lot of time building a nice house for the dog. My mother was very bossy, and still is to some extend, so she just gave my dad an ultimatum and took the dog away without my consent, in fact with lots of crying and protests on my side for months. The guy who took the dog was at least good with dogs. She lied something to him and he never found out the real story. 
Then, when I grew up, my mom and my sister would try to scare away any potential boyfriends. There was not a single person they liked. Anyway, I got away from them at 19 and was independent from my mother at this age.


----------

